# What did this to a catfish



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

Fishing at Toledo Bend this last weekend. We had a few jug lines out. They were 3 hook drop lines in about 12 ft of water. Baited at dark with fresh live perch, checked the next morning and had this fish on the line. 
Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Chupacabra


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Boat prop?


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gator Gar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalp


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

otter


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Turtles?

But speaking of otters, I saw one in the daylight on land above my bulkhead while mowing about a month back.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Some type of Alien life form! But if not then I suspect a turtle.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Momma's Worry has it right, otter. I have seen many on the south end this year and have only seen them up the river( usually when the white bass first start running, after that they get shy from all of the boats) or way up WRC before.
Had one scare the daylights out of a friend's GF who went back into the fish house for something when it was coming out. She jumped a good two feet straight up!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I saw another otter today running the bank above the bulkhead not far from the Tigerville TRA ramp.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I hung an otter last spring at Rayburn on a noodle, wasn't sure what I had when that noodle started thru the buck brush


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Attached is a picture of a catfish I found at the end of my dock this spring. The remains look similar to your picture. Check out this thread - http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1529146

I think it was an otter.


----------



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies, Yes I have seen otters in the area. Just wouldn't have thought they would go under water ~12' to eat..... But I'll take it...


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yellow cat sucked on him for awhile like a lollipop.


----------



## dmdavis (May 24, 2015)

probably a gar or maybe an anhingua


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Zombie catfish. And so it begins........


----------



## jchandler (Jul 7, 2013)

looks like the work of a crab to me


----------

